# Forum About Russia Travel and Tourism  Россия глазами иностранцев

## Lampada

Blog: The road to Moscow  
By CNN's Debra Kocher http://edition.cnn.com/2007/WORLD/europ ... index.html 
Blog: Life in the Soviet Union  
By CNN's Debra Kocher http://edition.cnn.com/2007/WORLD/europ ... her.blog2/

----------


## Lampada

> А чего так мало? Ждать следующего номера?

 Тебя тоже забанили на Гугле?   ::  
Blog: *Return to Russia*
By CNN's Debra Kocher http://edition.cnn.com/2007/WORLD/europ ... her.blog3/ 
Blog: *Reflections on Russia* 
By CNN's Debra Kocher http://edition.cnn.com/2007/WORLD/europ ... her.blog4/

----------


## gRomoZeka

*Лампада*, спасибо за линки, очень интересно.  ::

----------


## mishau_

Да, спасибо, Лампада. Это, в общем-то главное почему я на форуме, мне жутко любопытна такая тематика, я ее собираю. Конечно было бы интересно обсудить некоторые вещи с этими самыми ни на есть иностранцами, но пока почему-то приходится иметь дело всё одно с соотеццтвенниками, к тому же несмышленышами, которые норовят оспорить любую мою идею.     ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> ... к тому же несмышленышами, которые норовят оспорить любую мою идею.

 Т.е. ты автоматически считаешь всех, кто оспаривает твои идеи, несмышленышами? Ну-ну, поищи счастья с иностранцами.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Да, спасибо, Лампада. Это, в общем-то главное почему я на форуме, мне жутко любопытна такая тематика, я ее собираю. Конечно было бы интересно обсудить некоторые вещи с этими самыми ни на есть иностранцами, но пока почему-то приходится иметь дело всё одно с соотеццтвенниками, к тому же несмышленышами, которые норовят оспорить любую мою идею.

   ::   ::   ::  
Конечно же, когда разговариваешь с иностранцами, можно задавить их своим авторитетом и выдавать свои идеи за факты.

----------


## mishau_

> Конечно же, когда исправляешь ошибки иностранцев, можно задавить их своим авторитетом и выдавать свои идеи насчет русского языка за факты.

 Нет, там просто взаимопонимания больше, чем в небольшой группке на этом форуме, которые не допускают иных точек зрения и поэтому, не оставляют без комментария ни одно мое сообщение (вне зависимости от того, читают мои сообщения иностранцы или вовсе нет).  
И перечат и перечат и перечат, вот и опять...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Конечно же, когда исправляешь ошибки иностранцев, можно задавить их своим авторитетом и выдавать свои идеи насчет русского языка за факты.   Нет, там просто взаимопонимания больше, чем в небольшой группке на этом форуме, которые не допускают иных точек зрения и поэтому, не оставляют без комментария ни одно мое сообщение (вне зависимости от того, читают мои сообщения иностранцы или вовсе нет).  
> И перечат и перечат и перечат, вот и опять...

 Может быть, предложишь переделать MasterRussian в MasterRussianPolitics?

----------


## Ramil

[quote=mishau_] 

> Конечно же, когда исправляешь ошибки иностранцев, можно задавить их своим авторитетом и выдавать свои идеи насчет русского языка за факты.

 Нет, там просто взаимопонимания больше, чем в небольшой группке на этом форуме, которые не допускают иных точек зрения и поэтому, не оставляют без комментария ни одно мое сообщение (вне зависимости от того, читают мои сообщения иностранцы или вовсе нет).  
И перечат и перечат и перечат, вот и опять...   ::   ::   :: [/quote:11gbc3q7] 
Взаимопонимание, отчего же, полное. Ты не можешь пожаловаться на то, что тебя здесь не понимают. Просто, если вдруг у кого-то точка зрения оказывается отличной от твоей, ты, почему-то, воспринимаешь это на свой счёт и считаешь нападками на себя. Не скажу за всех, но лично я "перечу" тебе только тогда, когда ты под видом "фактов" подсовываешь читателям свою  или чью-то личную точку зрения (зачастую не слишком объективную). А истина, как известно, рождается в споре. Ты радоваться должен, что тебе перечат.  ::

----------


## Lampada

*Под гнездом аиста* - Блог на русском и на английском    odin_moy_den: *Весенний день в жизни американки в русской глубинке*

----------


## Lampada

15 differences between a normal friend and a Russian friend

----------


## hddscan

> 15 differences between a normal friend and a Russian friend

 Does that mean that Russians are not normal?
I find this offensive, especially if you read through

----------


## Lampada

> Does that mean that Russians are not normal?
> I find this offensive, especially if you read through

 Да, я тоже так подумала, но это у них такой неудачный юмор.  _Normal_ instead of _ordinary._

----------


## Lampada

The Caspian Challenge | Laura Kennington

----------


## Lampada

_7 things you should NEVER do in Russia_

----------


## Lampada

https://nv.ua/opinion/santanello/kie...sa-665210.html

----------


## Lampada

Craig Ashton о русском языке и 
и интересные комментарии:  https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...7&id=794905626

----------

